# Eric



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Not sure why this would be happening while I've been going through such horrific stress, but the IBS seems better.Since we spoke the other evening, I've spiraled into deep depression again and am just now pulling myself out of it again. These emotional dynamics are horrific.I don't know if I am supposed to do this or not, but out of desperation, I've been doing hypno twice a day... and it seems to help. Maybe this is what is behind the IBS improvement even though I've been so depressed?What do you think?Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No, i don't htink you are supposed to do it twice a day. Your supposed to leave a certain amount of time inbetween listening, but as you haven't stuck to the schdule at all anyway it prob won't make a difference now anyway.Spliffy


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

As a matter of fact, I HAVE been sticking to it. If you'd have read some of my other posts you would know this.Thanx so much for that supportive message, Nikkie, I'll remember it the next time you're down.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

As a matter of fact, I think you can do it twice a day, you just have to leave a number of hours in between. Hang in there Essence!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

((evie)) sorry you're going through a rough patch. I'm no expert but like Jackie, I beleive you can do it twice per day but leave something like 6 hours in between. There was a thread not too long ago on this. I was interested since I was traveling at the time and thought it might help me too.hope it gets better for you soon. And of course that someone with more expertise sees this. I just wanted to give some encouragement.nancy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thats what i meant, there is a gap inbetween you have to leave.No need to get upset Evie, i didn't knowyou have been doing it properly because i haven't been visiting here often. I was going on the last thing i heard.Chill!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you Jackie & NM ...... I will take care to keep 6 hours between the sessions. I didn't see the info about doing that so am very glad that you told me about it.Thank you both for your encouragement.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Below is the info from the Compilation thread of questions and answers about the IBS Audio Program; I also bumped that thread for easy reference! Hope this helps, and yes, it is perfectly fine to listen twice daily within the time frames Mike suggests.Whatever helps and reduces stress, I say go for it! Take care everyone.







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Information about Relistening to the Program:Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you, Marilyn...... I appreciate this. Evie


----------

